# Buying Laptop



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

My sister's buying a new laptop, after many years. 

She will be using it for schoolwork, Facebook, YouTube, streaming movies online, music, basic stuff. She's not a heavy user. Right now she has a 15.6" laptop she doesn't want to go smaller. It's either that or bigger. Her budget is around 500$ including taxes and all necessary shipping charges if purchased online. 

I suggested building her a PC but she really needs to portability and I don't know the first thing about laptops. 

What would you recommend TSF?

Right now we're looking at two models:

http://www.costco.ca/Asus-X551MA-QSP1-CB,-Bilingual-15.6-in-Notebook,-N3520.product.100121571.html

vs. 

Acer Aspire Laptop (NX.MMLAA.003), 15.6", 2.16 GHz Intel N2830, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD | Staples®

Feel free to suggest anything else..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your 2nd link only goes to a zip code entry for Staples. The Asus looks OK for the price. At that level as you know, you're not looking at anything super, just useful.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Try now.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Still getting this:


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Corday: Standard screen. Probably your first visit to the site? Site will most likely attach what you enter to the cookie. Try entering *L4B 4W3* (postal code of Staples Canada head office) in the code box.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Now I can speak Canadian. I like the Asus much more, even at the price difference.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

OK I'll tell her to get that one.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Still on this laptop hunt. Windows 7 is a must, and so is 15.6" (minimum) screen size. Any recommendations?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's a canada post code for anyone who needs it: T3H 3C8

----------------------------




Solidify said:


> Still on this laptop hunt. Windows 7 is a must, and so is 15.6" (minimum) screen size. Any recommendations?


No one supports windows 7 anymore.

Windows 8.1 is a million times better than windows 7, all you have to is switch it desktop mode.

----------------------------

Now a days, these are in fashion:
-2-in-1 laptops
-Chromebooks
-Ultrabooks
-macbook air/pro
-Tablets

----------------------------

I hate laptops as much as the next guy, so good luck finding one...

Amazon.com : NEW! HP ProBook 13.3" Ultrabook - Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit PC with 128GB Solid State Performance Drive; 430 G1 Series (4GB RAM) : Computers & Accessories

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-NP915S3G-K04US-13-3-Inch-Laptop-Mineral/dp/B00HA6R15Y/


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are some here in that price range for now ignore the refurbs Newegg.com - Computers & Tablets, Laptops / Notebooks, All Laptops / Notebooks, Windows 7 Home Premium, Windows 7 Professional, $400 - $500, Laptop w...
You can then use the model and search closer to home.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Solidify,

Looking at the Asus specs, it should be good enough for your sister. Have a good one.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

> Windows 8.1 is a million times better than windows 7, all you have to is switch it desktop mode.


my sister and i both hate windows 8. and ive tried to like it. didn't work.

remember 15.6" minimum...

cooper, nvm that asus one, it was posted before we decided we wanted win7

joe, thanks for the list, ill show it to my sis and see which one she prefers


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

My guess is that will be the deciding factor.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

what will.. her?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Her deciding what she likes, if it appeals to her then she is liable to go with it, we all kind of do it.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

yup, i also read this which makes sense:



> A laptop is a big investment that you'll probably have to live with every day. If it comes down to choosing between a design you love and a minor difference in specs, I'd point out that nearly all mainstream laptops are powerful enough for everyday computing tasks, so go with a great design.


Laptop Buying Guide - CNET


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thats how most folks do it, hence style over substance lol.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

style of substance, yes. but don't forget that like everything else, design follows function. thats why designs change over time become some functions become no longer necessary. just some food for thought. (eg.. backlit keys is a design that will soon no longer be required once keyboards become digital)


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

incase anyone is interested, this is the laptop i ended up picking for her.
Buy the HP ProBook 15.6 Notebook - J5P11UT#ABA at TigerDirect.ca

i just got done installing all the windows updated, mbam and all her applications and its blazing fast. couldn't be happier... for her :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope it serves her well.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

yup, shes super happy that she still has her win7..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is it the same one your getting the tablet for.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Solidify said:


> my sister and i both hate windows 8. and ive tried to like it. didn't work.


Classic Shell - Start menu and other Windows enhancements


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

joeten said:


> Is it the same one your getting the tablet for.


nope. different one. and i aint getting a tablet anymore. im just gonna get an ssd on black friday and slap it into my sister's old laptop to give my other sister as a kitchen laptop for recipes.. its already ruined anyways


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The ssd could give it a new lease of life at least for a while.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

yep, thats what im hoping


----------



## sh10453 (Mar 18, 2010)

Plenty of suggestions and recommendations already, so I'm not adding more.
However, my own lengthy experience with computers and hardware has taught me a number of good lessons; and that is to stay away from Acer products due to quality and reliability issues.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have had 2 Acer machines which served me well, though I agree recent build quality has been lacking.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's easy to confuse Acer with Asus. Asus seem to be higher quality machines.


----------



## paulsonprasad (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/HP-15-p030nr-...m_sbs_e_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=0PBQDM3AJB10E26DSC6M


----------



## RDAPRICK (Jul 19, 2014)

I JUST BOUGHT A NEW LAPTOP FROM "H.S.N."(HOME SHOPPING NETWORK).IT'S A 17.5"H.P. W/ 4G OF RAM,1 TB HDD,AN A8 PROCESSOR FROM AMD & IT WAS LESS THAN $500.00.THEY EVEN LET YOU PAY FOR IT OVER A 6 MONTH PERIOD.COMES W/ A BUNCH OF SOFTWARE,PRETTY SWEET DEAL. GOOD LUCK & HAPPY SHOPPING.:banghead:


----------

